# Few new corals today



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Sent from my space ship


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

And I grabbed this neat little frag rack that will work well in my sump

Sent from my space ship


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That Frag rack looks very handy


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Ya it works well and takes up little room 


Sent from my space ship


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

where did you get the frag rack?


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Sum


Sent from my space ship


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L Aquatics sells them http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ta-prtree/Thrive+Aquatics+Frag+Tree.html
However on back order at the moment.

I have two of these frag racks - only issue is you need to ensure a good suction when mounting them.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------

